# Tank Equipment



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

As some of you know, I recently purchased a 135 gallon tank. Anyways, last night taylorhedrich and I talked on AIM for awhile. We discussed the different equipment I am going to need to power my tank. I want to say thank you so much to taylorhedrich and some of the others for helping me out. Here is some of the equipment we decided on, PLEASE CRITIQUE and fill in any blanks in the list with recommended products. Just wanted to see what everyone thinks before I purchase all of this. Thanks.

-Heaters (2 is better)
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F4...9/Itemdy00.aspx

-Filter(s)
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/Fi...3/Itemdy00.aspx

-Air Pump (including accessories such as anti-siphon valve and tubing and air stone)
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F0...7/Itemdy00.aspx
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F0...s/Shopay00.aspx (2)

Fish tubing http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F0...2/Itemdy00.aspx

-Powerhead
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/F6...7/Itemdy00.aspx

-Substrate

-Decor (can be anything you want such as plants, driftwood, etc.)

-Test Kit (essential in fish keeping)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...4+113074+113565

-Gravel Vacuum (I suggest Python No Spill Clean And Fill)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...0&N=2004+113159

-Thermometer (also a "must have")

-Lighting (also all live plants accessories if you plan on having live plants)

Should I change anything? Add anything? Get more of any certain product? Thanks!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

How man XP3's are you planning on purchasing?

I would consider building a wet/dry setup, and running a pair of XP3's along with it. That would give you good turnover, and alot of good efficient biofiltration.

For heaters, I HIGHLY recommend Won Bros. They have external control, build in thermometers with an LCD readout, and a titanium heating element. They are very, very nice.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

How many XP3's should I plan on running? My tank is 135 gallon dimensions are: 
Length - 6 ft (72 in.)
Width - 18 in.
Height - 25.5 in.

Should I trade out those filters for Won Bros filters? Do you know a good site to purchase them? Thanks.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

let me save you some $$$ on those filters

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...02&N=2004+22777

get those from doctor foster to...............Taylor should have known about that sale














, pay attention Taylor!!!







:laugh:

dude sounds good to me though.I have 2 of these size tanks you have, I run 2 cannisters and 2 hang ons, keep in mind I overstock my tanks and have big bioloads with my large fish.

Sounds good to me, you will get alot of opionions, but i think what you have there will work........I didnt look at your test kit, you also may want to price shop big als, I didnt look at your heater brands either...But will probuaslly work...

good luck...











> How many XP3's should I plan on running? My tank is 135 gallon dimensions are:
> Length - 6 ft (72 in.)
> Width - 18 in.
> Height - 25.5 in.
> ...


oh 2 xp3's will be fine...........The Doc..is talking about heaters with won brothers, yeah they are nice heaters


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. Does anyone know a site I can purchase those Won Bros heaters from? This is my first big tank and I want to make sure I get good stuff that will last.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

MissionHockey said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. Does anyone know a site I can purchase those Won Bros heaters from? This is my first big tank and I want to make sure I get good stuff that will last.
> [snapback]1143245[/snapback]​


im not sure, I had one that someone gave me, ended up selling it with a tank set.You may want to consider a titanium heater, or one with external control, i prefer the titnum over the glass....

oh..btw.......You know i was kiding in my last post right Taylor...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> MissionHockey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the input everyone. Does anyone know a site I can purchase those Won Bros heaters from? This is my first big tank and I want to make sure I get good stuff that will last.
> ...


Yes, I feel like a dope for forgetting about that sale though. I guess it just went over my head, because I didn't need an xP3 myself anymore, because I already have mine.









I already explained to him when I was chatting that this is all a touchy subject. I just reccommended the brands and models of equipment that I myself am fond of and have heard good things about. Everybody seems to have their own opinions based on equipment. At least this way he has a good idea of what to get. 
~Taylor~


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I hope I can find Won Bros heaters somewhere.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd like to add that you will need some biological media to stock your xP3 with when you get it. Biological media does not have to be a certain brand to be good, as all it does it house your beneficial bacteria. I will give you some ideas, but remember this is probably all sold at your lfs as well.

Bio-Balls

Bio-Chem Stars

Ceramic Rings

Also some members here have used lava rock as a cheaper alternative.
~Taylor~


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Are these the Won Bros heaters you were referring to?

http://www.ereeftank.com/cart/catalog/350_...t_II_p_488.html

Would these work well with my tank? Would they be more than enough?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

defintly use more then just 1 canister 2 cansiters and 2 ac500's


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

What are ac500's and what will they do?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

MissionHockey said:


> What are ac500's and what will they do?
> [snapback]1143483[/snapback]​


there HOB hang on back filters..much better then emperor400 models..also refered to has power filters.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh okay, thanks. Also, a friend of mine has an old Fluval 403 filter. It was semi-used on and off but she doesen't mind if I take it. Could this come in handy for anything? Couldn't find any specs. on it on the net. It's probably not big enough for my tank but could it help me out anywhere? Thanks.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Could you point me in the direction of where to check out those AC500's? Couldn't see to find them. Thanks.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

MissionHockey said:


> Oh okay, thanks. Also, a friend of mine has an old Fluval 403 filter. It was semi-used on and off but she doesen't mind if I take it. Could this come in handy for anything? Couldn't find any specs. on it on the net. It's probably not big enough for my tank but could it help me out anywhere? Thanks.
> [snapback]1143527[/snapback]​


you can never have enough filtration..go ahead and use it


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

This is the filter she has right here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUVAL-403-FISH-TANK-F...1QQcmdZViewItem

Do you think it would help at all? Should I even both using it? Thanks.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

every bit helps..think those are discintinued though..but there is nothing wrong with using it..especially when its free.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

MissionHockey said:


> This is the filter she has right here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUVAL-403-FISH-TANK-F...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Yes definately get it as long as it is cheap or even free. You can always use it as a pure biological filtration filter, and then just use your other filters with it. That's what I would do.
~Taylor~


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I would get the Visitherm stealth heaters. They're practically invisible if you paint your tank background black. They're nearly bullet proof, and they hold a steady temp. Plus, they turn off if out of the water.

And, you can't beat the price right now. Click me


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I already explained to him when I was chatting that this is all a touchy subject. I just reccommended the brands and models of equipment that I myself am fond of and have heard good things about. Everybody seems to have their own opinions based on equipment. At least this way he has a good idea of what to get.
> ~Taylor


good work.......









Its not to touchy for me, everyone has different opionions on set ups and what not, thats a good thing.








I have grown large fish without powerheads, but most disagree with me on that, Im more heavy water changes, just an example.....



> I would get the Visitherm stealth heaters. They're practically invisible if you paint your tank background black. They're nearly bullet proof, and they hold a steady temp. Plus, they turn off if out of the water.
> 
> And, you can't beat the price right now. Click me


I use alot of these myself, they dont have digital temp read screen, but the dial works for me, cant beat that price...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> im not sure, I had one that someone gave me, ended up selling it with a tank set.You may want to consider a titanium heater, or one with external control, i prefer the titnum over the glass....
> [snapback]1143249[/snapback]​


The Won Bros unit I was talking about has external control and is tiitanium. I have the same as a visitherm (Marineland Stealth), it is good, but it doesn't touch the Won Bros IMO with the LCD and external control.

Yes Mission, that is the heater. They have a full list of vendors at:

Won Bros

For filters, I would get 2 XP3's, and use the 403 you get for free. Use nothing but the sponges and some sort of biomedia in the canisters. You will have a BIG biomedia area and a decent turnover rate.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you think it would be smart to place this tank on the second floor in my house? What is the equation to find out how much the tank will weigh when full? Thanks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Honestly 135 gallon should be fine. You are looking at around 1350 pounds.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I am going to buy two of these heaters right here:

http://www.championlighting.com/home.php?cat=393

Would it be safe to run two of these? Also, my tank is kind of tall. It is about 25 and 1/2 inches tall. Will this make all of the water in the tank warm, including the bottom? I don't want just the top part of the water where the heater is to be warm and the bottom of the water to be cold. Thanks.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

MissionHockey said:


> I am going to buy two of these heaters right here:
> 
> http://www.championlighting.com/home.php?cat=393
> 
> ...


I woudln't waste that much on a heater...

i have a titanium via aqua heater...i love it.

http://search.ebay.com/titanium-via-aqua_P...ntrypageZsearch

i would get 2 of those, and a digital thermometer. It'll save you some money right there. Another choice you have is a inline heater that you can hook up to a return line on a canister or wet/dry.

here's a place with a good price on one. I have a single 300w that is hooked up to my xp3 heating my 140g. And i have a 100w via aqua titanium heating my 29g.

http://www.aquatichouse.com/Pumps_files/hydor%20external.asp


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

I know what you mean about not wasting that much money. However, I'm the type of person who always wants the best of everything. And also, I was told if anything, don't skimp on heaters... they are extremely important.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah the via aqua heater is the same type pf set up, with external control and titanium, it doesnt give you a digital screen read of the temp, it is just a dial.

Man its your choice, everyone is going to have their own favarite.I know people that dont like external control because they have the extra sensor wire for tempature control.

If your going to be changing your tempature alot it is nice, I use them on breeding tanks real handy to make tempature adjustments, other then that Im never changing the tempature anyway....


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Alright. Do you think because my tank is 25.5 tall that it will heat only the top of the water and not the bottom? Thanks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You need to put the heaters down in the water. They can sit as low as you want, and at any angle.

Trust me, you are not "wasting" money on a pair of Won Bros. Think about it, but they time you buy a single Digital Thermometer, a GOOD one, you are spending $20....


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, I'm finally on my way to setting up my tank. Placed my first order today for my heaters. I ordered two of these heaters:

http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...MAZ/SHIWB-13352

Took everyones advice and made sure I didn't skimp on heat. Thanks again. More questions to come!


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Would I be alright running one XP3 and one wet/dry filter? Could you guys recommend a good wet/dry filter? I know they are fairly expensive, but I'd rather get it now if it is going to help me in the long run. Which one should I get? Links? What should I look for in a wet/dry filter if my tank is 135 gallons? Thanks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nice choice in heaters.

Yes, an XP3 and a 6-7x turnover rate wet/dry is fine.

Build your own wet/dry:

Click me


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

That seems pretty tough though and I'm not sure I completely understand the directions. I'd rather just buy one. Can you point me in the direction with certain manufacturers/models? Thanks.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Check Ebay.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Could you point me in the direction of some manufacturers/model numbers? Thanks.


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Do you guys think I would be better off going with two XP3's or just a wet/dry filter? I'm not sure which, please let me know... thanks.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

a wet dry and a xp3 would be the best but 2 or 3 xp3 would be ok. A wet dry can make some noise sometimes it depends on the quality. Is your tank in a bedroom, living room or basement ?


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually I'm not sure where it is going to be yet. I'm pretty sure it is going to be in our laundry room because that room is huge.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

then go for a wet dry !


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

How noisy are they? You recommend any certain brands/models for a 135 gallon? Also, will the air conditions in our laundry room affect the water? We recently bought a puppy which stays in there when we are not home. Sometimes she has accidents in the room, will this affect the water at all because of the air/smell?


----------



## MissionHockey (Jul 21, 2005)

Would this be a good wet/dry filter?

http://www.fishsupply.com/cgi-bin/f2/commo...FAP/SIFAP-00275

It says it is for aquariums 100-180 gallons. Do you think it will be loud? I don't need to drill my tank for this, right?


----------

